
Dan Grover – Bots won't replace apps. Better apps will replace apps - msh
http://dangrover.com/blog/2016/04/20/bots-wont-replace-apps.html
======
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11538355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11538355)

